# Give each Hokage a new nickname or phrase that best describes them



## La Moral Support XXV (Nov 2, 2017)

Rather than a nickname, try to think of a phrase.

Here's my example

*Hashirama Senju*: "The Powerhouse" "The Infrastructure"
*Tobirama Senju*: "Best Thing Since Sliced Bread" "The Innovator"
*Hiruzen Sarutobi*: "Jack Of All Trades, Master Of None"
*Minato Namikaze*: "Blaze Of Glory"
*Tsunade Senju*:  "Fist Of Vitality"
*Kakashi Hatake*: "The Mentor"
*Naruto Uzumaki*: "The Whole Nine Yards"

These were probably horrible examples LOL. What have you all got

Feel free to keep one of mines in your list if you like it though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ayala (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashirama "The Founder, he mid diffs" 

Tobirama "The  "

Hiruzen "The Deducer, he deduced what the "black thing" was" 

Minato "The kage blitzer"

Tsunade "The advanced, she made the village advance very much in only two years"

Kakashi "The times of peace Hokage" 

Naruto "The god tiers blitzer"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 2, 2017)

Imopink1 said:


> *Hashirama Senju*:


 What a stupid question.  Hashirama the mid-differ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashirama -> "The Revolutionary from The Forrest" and "God of Shinobi" also cool to
Tobirama -> "Silver Storm" (like yellow flash" or "Silver Mad Genius"
Hiruzen -> He already got a great nickname that describes him very well. "The Professor"
Minato -> Minato also has a great nickname that Describes him very well. but ı can add "The Prodigy of a Century / The Speedster in a flash"
Tsunade -> "Golden Knuckle" or " The Medician of Fury"
Kakashi -> "Lightning Cutter Prodigy" 
Naruto -> "True God of Shinobi" " Unalterable and Inevidable Hero of The Prohecy"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick04 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashirama: Man who got Madara's number
Tobirama: Silver haired Bigot 
Hiruzen: Weakest "God"
Minato: Humble flash
Tsunade: Gilf who can take a few pokes(Susanoo sword and Kusanagi)
Kakashi: Featless *Hokage*
Naruto: Hokage who was a victim to PIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Nov 2, 2017)

*Hashirama Senju*: "Inferior shinobi to " 
*Tobirama Senju*: "Uchiha hater" 

*Hiruzen Sarutobi*: "Hiruzen the neutralizer"  "Couldnot handle his prime"
*Minato Namikaze*: "Borutos dad sons granddad "
*Tsunade Senju*: "Single " "Potential wasted" "106"
*Kakashi Hatake*: "Yet to win a battle"
*Naruto Uzumaki : *"Borutos dad "

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Nov 2, 2017)

Professor83 said:


> "106"


This is one is actually gold   

------------------------

Dudes ı think you turned this out a sarcastic "word gaming"


----------



## oiety (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashirama: Yggdrasil (tree of myth, self explanatory)
Tobirama: Byakko (white tiger of legend for the white haired Kage)
Hiruzen: Buddha (held Son Goku in his palm=Hiruzen holding Enma in his hands, general wise character)
Minato: "Light's Knight" (incredibly fast, super honorable)
Tsunade: Part 1- "Medicine Melancholy" (Best medic in the world, but also a huge sad drunk), Part 2- "Herculean Hera" (much like Hera is also a goddess of family, Tsunade get's most of the credit for saving Konoha's people during the Pain Arc, along with healing Lee, Choji, Kakashi, etc, and the Kages during the Madara fight. Herculean explains itself)
Kakashi: "White Fang's Rebirth" (he deserves it at this point)
Naruto: "The Promised Child" (obvious)

Bonus: Danzo- "Hydra" (ROOT tenaciously sticking around, and Danzo's inability to die)
also, because fuck the Hokages

Sandaime: Iron Man
Rasa: Golden God
Gaara: Desert Devil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashirama: Wood man
Tobirama: Water man
Hiruzen: Old man
Tsunade: Wo-man
Kakashi: Masked man
Naruto:  Yellow man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 2, 2017)

*Hashi*-Hippy
*Tobi*-Racist
*Hiruzen*-Optimus
*Minato*-Hi i almost prevented the series from ever happening cuz im that good
*Tsunade*-Dont Stare
*Kakashi*-I dont deserve this hat
*Naruto*-I married my stalker

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kyu (Nov 2, 2017)

To keep it a least somewhat combat-related for the battledome, I'll just describe aspects of their fighting styles. Won't change canon monikers that I find appropriate or I'll make minor adjustments.

Hashirama Senju - "The Terra King"

Tobirama Senju - "The Aqua Rush"

Hiruzen Sarutobi - "The Professor"

Minato Namikaze - "Konoha's Golden Flash"

Tsunade Senjuzumaki - "The Slug Goddess"

Kakashi Hatake - "Konoha's Silver Fang"

Naruto Uzumaki - "The Ultimate Jinchūriki"

_______________
for shits & giggles...

Hashirama "my brother is my keeper" Senju

Tobirama "my brother is a dipshit" Senju

Hiruzen "can't get it up" Sarutobi

Minato "I'm prettier than my wife" Namikaze

Tsunade "I'm telling you they're natural" Senjuzumaki

Kakashi "oh shit, I'm out of chakra" Hatake

Naruto "my son should've been aborted" Uzumaki

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kyu (Nov 2, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Tsunade-Dont Stare
> Kakashi-I dont deserve this hat
> Naruto-I married my stalker



These are fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 2, 2017)

Kyu said:


> Minato "I'm prettier than my wife" Namikaze


Well this one is just plain inaccurate 

Kushina = Bae

Right up there with ino


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Nov 2, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Well this one is just plain inaccurate
> 
> Kushina = Bae
> 
> Right up there with ino


I read that as Kushina = B lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyu (Nov 2, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Well this one is just plain inaccurate
> 
> Kushina = Bae
> 
> Right up there with ino



Top tier body & personality, but even Kushina wouldn't deny her man's got her beat:

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashirama : the home gardener
Tobirama : the blue turtle
Hiruzen : the pervy smoker
Minato : the god od S/T
Tsunade : the old hug
Kakashi : the masked pervert


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashirama is the O.G. of a sea of trees, and the real "forest of death".
Tobirama is the Watery Grave, and The Silver Slicer.
Hiruzen is the Good Cop to Danzo's Bad Cop, and The All Knowing Perv.
Minato is the Candle in the Wind, and Mister Flash and Slash.
Tsunade is of course One Punch Woman, and Akkorokamui the goddess of healing.
Kakashi is Young Fang, and Lightning Beast.
Naruto is the One Man Army, and Idol Crusher he Who Slays All Who Would Be a god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Nov 2, 2017)

Kyu said:


> Top tier body & personality, but even Kushina wouldn't deny her man's got her beat:


Nah

Shes just glad her kid didnt get bullied for the same reasons she did

Minatos a pretty one

But kushinas a catch and a half


----------



## Charmed (Nov 2, 2017)

Imopink1 said:


> These were probably horrible examples LOL. What have you all got


IKR?! X'DDD
*Hashirama Senju*: "The Carpenter"
*Tobirama Senju*: "The Flash 1.0"
*Hiruzen Sarutobi*: "Wololo" (who ever played age of empires will understand :'v )
*Minato Namikaze*: "The Flash 2.0"
*Tsunade Senju*: "¡QUEEN DOUBLE D!"
*Kakashi Hatake*: Kakashi "oh shit, I'm out of chakra" Hatake  (by @Kyu x'DD)
*Naruto Uzumaki*: "Sasuke's Boyfriend <3 "

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TrollbitoUchiha (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashi: Madara’s Kryptonite

Tobirama: The Intimidator

Hiruzen: Hiruzen of the Smoky Lungs/Smokes the Sarutobi/Hiruzen of the Peace Pipe

Minato: Sanic Fast/Volkner of Sunyshore City (@Hussain and other Pokémon fans may understand the second one)

Tsunade: Tsutama/One Punch Sannin

Kakashi: Kakashi “Sakura tier Hokage” Hatake/Usuraton-Kakashi (play on Sauce’s “thin hammer/useless” catchphrase.

Naruto: Just Believe It!/Spam-kage

Bonus: Danzo: Bill Nye, the evil sharingan guy

Konohamaru: Baby Sarutobi

Sarada: Totally Not Fodder


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashi: The Gentle Kage
Tobirama: The Cold Calculator
Hiruzen: The Professor (already fits too well)
Minato: MR. SPEED BLITZ
Tsunade: Hooters
Kakashi: Kakashi "Can't use my signature Jutsu" Hatake
Naruto: KAGE BUSHIN NO JUTSU

Bonus
Danzo: The Schemer


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Nov 2, 2017)

hashirama - Senju no Hashira
tobirama - white gale authority
hiruzen - the keeper of the flame
minato - the breeze in the trees
tsunade - the keeper of the family
danzo - the shadow of the flame


----------



## Aduro (Nov 2, 2017)

Hashi - Mariokage
Tobi - Luigikage
Hiruzen - Senilekage
Minato - LivesFastDiesYoungKage
Tsunade - Drunkage
Kakashi - ArkwardKage
Naruto - TechnicallyAFurry?Kage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nuttynutdude (Nov 3, 2017)

Imopink1 said:


> "Best Thing Since Sliced Bread"


I like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hashirama: The Great Forester (coz he creates trees, and he deserved to be called great)
Tobirama: The Designer (created the sociopolitical structure of konoha, genius jutsu maker)
Hiruzen: The Professor (always been good)
Minato: The Yellow Flash (always been good)
Tsunade: The Doctor
Kakashi: The White Fang (because of his dogs, plus he earned the right to inherit the title)
Naruto: The Savior


----------

